# ROTM October's Winner!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat!!!! Congrats! Your ride will be featured on the homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Red Bearded Goat!! :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats Red. Another CCGTO victory.....lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Good job Red, you ran away with it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Gents, I'm grateful and honored to represent October.


----------

